# ¿Que no puedes?



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

-No puedo -acertó a murmurar Ahmed ante la mirada indiferente del otro. -¿Que no puedes? ¿Qué es lo que no puedes? (Julia Navarra, Dispara yo ya estoy muerto)

Tengo una pregunta sobre este "que". Ya lo he oído y leído varias veces. Pero nunca sabía cómo traducirlo. ¿Tenéis una idea?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> —No puedo —acertó a murmurar Ahmed ante la mirada indiferente del otro.
> —¿Qué no puedes? ¿Qué es lo que no puedes? (Julia Navarra, Dispara yo ya estoy muerto)
> 
> Tengo una pregunta sobre este "qué". Ya lo he oído y leído varias veces. Pero nunca sabía cómo traducirlo. ¿Tenéis una idea?


–Was kannst du nicht? Was ist das, was du nicht kannst?

Saludos,


----------



## kayokid

Das verstehe ich anders. Meiner Meinung nach, heisst das:

Was meinst du (dabei), du kannst es nicht?
oder
Du kannst es nicht? Was kannst du nicht?


----------



## kunvla

> Ahmed quería hablar pero las palabras se le atascaban en la boca. Permanecía inmóvil anonadado por la noticia. Alí pareció impacientarse.
> —Vete ya —le conminó.
> —No puedo —acertó a murmurar Ahmed ante la mirada indiferente del otro.
> —¿Qué no puedes? ¿Qué es lo que no puedes?
> —No puedo dejar que me quiten la cantera, es… es todo lo que tenemos. Trabajaremos más, arrancaremos más piedra, ayudaremos a venderla… pero el said no puede arrebatarnos la cantera.





kunvla said:


> –Was kannst du nicht? Was ist das, was du nicht kannst?


¿Qué? = el _dejar que me quiten la cantera_

No le veo otra interpetación posible.

Saludos,


----------



## kayokid

Pues, a mi parecer, es así:

Cuando hablan dos personas, por ejemplo, este 'que' (sin tilde) se usa al principio de la próxima frase para referirse a una idea o frase que ha dicho la otra persona. No es necesario traducir este 'que', en mi opinión y, en realidad, no tiene un sentido en sí mismo.

A ver que dicen otros.


----------



## kunvla

> Ahmed quería hablar pero las palabras se le atascaban en la boca. Permanecía inmóvil anonadado por la noticia. Alí pareció impacientarse.
> —Vete ya —le conminó.
> —No puedo —acertó a murmurar Ahmed ante la mirada indiferente del otro.
> —*¿*Qué no puedes*?* *¿Qué* es lo que no puedes*?*
> —No puedo dejar que me quiten la cantera, es… es todo lo que tenemos. Trabajaremos más, arrancaremos más piedra, ayudaremos a venderla… pero el said no puede arrebatarnos la cantera.


Fíjate bien el los signos interrogativos. Son preguntas, la segunda, la llamada relativa de relieve, enfatiza a la primera, o mejor dicho, a lo preguntado en ella.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Estoy de acuerdo con kayokid. 

Estas dos preguntas en alemán coloquial: 

Wie, du kannst nicht? Was kannst du nicht?

Saludos.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola a todos:

En una búsqueda breve en el Internet sólo pude encontrar este _Que _sin tilde. Creo que aquí es la conjunción "que".
Tal vez así:
_
Du kannst nicht? Was kannst Du nicht?_
_(Du meinst) dass Du nicht kannst? Was kannst Du nicht?_

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con kayokid.
> 
> Estas dos preguntas en alemán coloquial:
> 
> Wie, du kannst nicht? Was kannst du nicht?


Ese _wie_ alemán tiene matices más bien causales y ponderativos, por lo tanto, equivaldría en español a _cómo_:

¿Cómo no puedes? oder ¿Como?, ¿que no puedes?

Véase también: wie
1. a. (umgangssprachlich) »Er ist zurückgetreten.« – »Wie das«? _(was sind die näheren Umstände, die Gründe, die Ursachen o. Ä.?)_
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/wie_Adverb_Frage

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> En una búsqueda breve en el Internet sólo pude encontrar este _Que _sin tilde. Creo que aquí es la conjunción "que".
> Tal vez así:
> _
> Du kannst nicht? Was kannst Du nicht?_
> _(Du meinst) dass Du nicht kannst? Was kannst Du nicht?_


Ich würde dieser Analyse auch zustimmen, wenn da nicht eine _relativa de relieve_ darauf folgen würde, die eher auf die Wiederaufnahme des ersten _qué_ hindeuten. Allerdings kann ich auch eure Interpretation nicht ausschließen, wenn man entsprechende Intonation - insbesondere im ersten Satz - zum Ausdruck bringt. 

Saludos,


----------



## kayokid

@ kunvla

Amigo, quiero añadir sólo una cosita más. _En mi opinión,_ has cambiado el sentido del párrafo original en añadir tilde al 'que'.

Creo que el párrafo original está correctamente escrito. Es una representación del lenguaje hablado. Así se habla la gente.

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

kayokid said:


> Amigo, quiero añadir sólo una cosita más. _En mi opinión,_ has cambiado el sentido del párrafo original en añadir tilde al 'que'.


Sí, le puse a ese que tilde porque en mi lectura lo percibí como pronombre interrogativo.


> Creo que el párrafo original está correctamente escrito. Es una representación del lenguaje hablado. Así se habla la gente.


Sin duda alguna, el párrafo está correctamente escrito. Como ya dije, en mi primera lectura del texto, lo percibí como pronombre interrogativo, y, por lo tanto, pensé que se trataba de una errata.

Saludo,


----------



## DanielaKlein

HOLA a todos:

sí en el texto pone "que" sin Tilde y me parece que es coloquial, pero no he entendido el uso de este "que"


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

Daniela, dieses _que_ kann sehr viele Nuancen ausdrücken, einige sind im DPD aufgeführt (siehe unter *que. 2.9.*)

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

kunvla said:


> Daniela, dieses _que_ kann sehr viele Nuancen ausdrücken, einige sind im DPD aufgeführt (siehe unter *que. 2.9.*)
> 
> Saludos,



2.9.d kommt unserem Fall am nächsten:


> Asombro, generalmente en oraciones interrogativas: «¿Que no quiere gas? ¿Pues qué quiere?»(Morales Verdad[EE. UU. 1979]).


Un saludo.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

osa_menor said:


> 2.9.d kommt unserem Fall am nächsten:
> 
> Un saludo.



Totalmente de acuerdo con esta connotación.


----------



## Geviert

Hallo Osa: könntest Du bitte die Quelle von "que" ohne Tilde posten? Aus meiner Sicht geht nicht ohne. Es sei denn, dass der Hauptsatz im Text  implizit gemeint ist, eben wie Du schreibst: meinst du damit, *dass *du nicht kannst?

PS. In Ordnung, gerade gesehen.


----------



## osa_menor

Geviert said:


> Hallo Osa: könntest Du bitte die Quelle von "que" ohne Tilde posten? Aus meiner Sicht geht nicht ohne. Es sei denn, dass der Hauptsatz im Text  implizit gemeint ist, eben wie Du schreibst: meinst du damit, *dass *du nicht kannst?
> 
> PS. In Ordnung, gerade gesehen.



Hallo Geviert,
schön, dass es Dich noch gibt. 
Ja, ich meinte es so, wie Du es verstanden hast. Im Deutschen würde man das _dass_ nicht mitsprechen:
— Ich kann nicht.
—Du kannst nicht? Was kannst Du nicht?

Meine Quelle war Google Books. Aber das lässt sich schlecht verlinken. Wenn der Link "angeklickt" wird, erscheinen dann solche Sachen wie "Die Anzahl der erlaubten Seiten wurde erreicht" oder ähnliches.

Liebe Grüße
U.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por las respuestas pero ¿qué es DPD?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

DanielaKlein said:


> Gracias por las respuestas pero ¿qué es DPD?
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela


Hallo Daniela,

DPD ist eines der Nachschlagewerke der Real Academia Española die man im Netz finden kann. 
.
Hier der Link zum DPD: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/ 
und hier ein Link zu der Seite, über die man zu allen vier "diccionarios" kommt: http://www.asale.org/academias/real-academia-espanola

Un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

En mi humilde opinión, la interpretación de kayokid y osa_menor es la correcta.


----------



## DanielaKlein

¡Gracias!

No sé si es otro tema, pero ese "que" tiene el mismo significado que "que" en "¡que llegas tarde!" o es otra Cosa?


Saludos, 

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> No sé si es otro tema, pero ese "que" tiene el mismo significado que "que" en "¡que llegas tarde!" o es otra Cosa?


Daniela, sin el contexto no es posible interpretarlo adecuadamente.

Saludos,


----------



## Sibutlasi

Como ya han señalado muy acertadamente Kayokid en #3,#5,#11, Alemanita en #7 , Osa_menor en #8, #15, y Peterdg en #21, _¿Que no puedes?, _con el _Que_ sin tilde, *no* es ninguna errata. Se trata simplemente de una cláusula subordinada que empieza por la conjunción que sirve para introducir 'complementos' de verbos 'de habla' (e.g., _decir_), 'de pensamiento' (e.g., _creer_), y 'de voluntad' (e.g., _esperar, desear_) - para mantener la vieja terminología de las gramáticas tradicionales. Lo único que la hace un poco distinta es que en ese caso se ha convertido en *foco* de una pregunta, pero, desde el punto de vista pragmático (i.e., considerando su función en el discurso) no es un fenómeno distinto del que se produce en diálogos como A: _Mi novia vive en Madrid _B: *¿En Madrid?* o A: _Acabo de comprarme un Mercedes _B:_ *¿Un Mercedes?*,_en donde B pregunta acerca de un lugar o un objeto que sirven de focos de las aserciones de A. Es cierto que cabe pensar en otras posibilidades (e.g., que ese _Que_ ya se haya gramaticalizado y convertido en un verbo 'de habla' _sui generis, _con lo que no sería necesario asumir ninguna parte omitida), pero no tenemos pruebas de nada de eso, y por tanto la hipótesis 'cero' es que se trata, simplemente, de la conjunción _que_.

Por tanto, su traducción literal al alemán vendría a ser _*Dass du nicht kannst? _y la expresión española podría ser entendida como un caso de 'omisión' de parte de una cláusula principal que contiene el verbo 'de habla' que, tanto en español como en alemán, selecciona y justifica ese tipo de complementos. Por ejemplo, lo omitido (= presupuesto) ante ese 'foco' podría ser, en español, _¿Has dicho/He oído (bien) (que no puedes?), _y en alemán _Hast du gesagt, /Habe ich (richtig) gehört, (dass du nicht kannst)? _y lo que el hablante pretende conseguir de su interlocutor con esa pregunta focal elíptica _¿Que no puedes? (_en ese contexto) es simplemente una confirmación de que el interlocutor ha dicho lo que el hablante cree haber oído. En otros casos, ciertamente, esas mismas expresiones elípticas (y focales) pueden tener funciones pragmáticas distintas de la de una simple solicitud de confirmación. En particular, todas _(¿que no puedes?_ también) pueden servir para expresar asombro o desacuerdo por parte del hablante, y en esos casos podrían estar justificadas otras traducciones (e.g., _Wie so, du kannst nicht?_ _Was meinst du, du kannst nicht?,_ supongo - pero corríjanme si no es así - nunca he sabido mucho alemán). Pero eso es sólo su función 'pragmática', discursiva; su forma sintáctica y su contenido literal son los de una cláusula completiva de un verbo 'de habla' (cuál exactamente es indiferente) que hay que considerar omitido y que puede ser omitido porque resulta 'recuperable', ya que ese tipo de cláusulas no puede ser introducido por ningún otro *tipo* de verbo. Y viceversa: si no se presupone tal verbo 'de habla', es imposible explicar la presencia de la propia cláusula como oración (= acto de habla) independiente.

En cuanto a la pregunta de DanielaKlein en #22, vuelve a ser de aplicación la consideración hecha al final del párrafo primero: obviamente, ese _que_ también *podría* haberse gramaticalizado, haberse convertido en un verbo 'de habla' _sui generis_, y entonces no habría que asumir nada omitido, pero, que yo sepa, no hay pruebas de que se haya convertido en nada distinto de la conjunción _que_. Por tanto, el análisis más plausible es que el _que_ que aparece en_ ¡Que llegas tarde! _también es una conjunción cuya presencia presupone la omisión de un trozo de cláusula principal que contiene un verbo 'de habla' - en ese caso, a la vista del énfasis que recae sobre el foco, tal vez _Te he dicho (ya varias veces) ___ _, donde el hueco '___' que ocupa la exclamación _¡Que llegas tarde!_ corresponde al foco de la cláusula principal, la parte omitida puede ser 'presupuesta' gracias al contexto precedente, y 'lo que queda explícito', la cláusula _¡Que llegas tarde!_, puede subsistir como oración (= acto de habla) independiente gracias a que el verbo de habla es computado como si estuviera presente. 
_
S._


----------



## osa_menor

Estimado Sibutlasi:

Muchas gracias por esta aportación tan esclarecedora. 





> Es cierto que cabe pensar en otras posibilidades (e.g., que ese _Que_ ya se haya gramaticalizado y convertido en un verbo 'de habla' _sui generis, _con  lo que no sería necesario asumir ninguna parte omitida), pero no  tenemos pruebas de nada de eso, y por tanto la hipótesis 'cero' es que  se trata, simplemente, de la conjunción _que_.


Me parece un tema muy interesante, pero no entiendo muy bien este de la gramaticalización y conversión de una conjunción en un verbo. ¿Nos puede dar un ejemplo para este caso en el cual una palabra (que no es verbo) se ha gramaticalizado y convertido en un verbo 'de habla' _sui generis_?

Le agradezco su respuesta.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Sibutlasi

osa_menor said:


> Estimado Sibutlasi:
> 
> Muchas gracias por esta aportación tan esclarecedora. Me parece un tema muy interesante, pero no entiendo muy bien este de la gramaticalización y conversión de una conjunción en un verbo. ¿Nos puede dar un ejemplo para este caso en el cual una palabra (que no es verbo) se ha gramaticalizado y convertido en un verbo 'de habla' _sui generis_?
> 
> Le agradezco su respuesta.
> Un saludo cordial.



No es que eso ocurra con frecuencia (que yo sepa), y yo tampoco soy partidario de recurrir a esas explicaciones más que cuando no hay otras, pero en algunos casos esos procesos de conversión de unas categorías en otras, o incluso de conversión de secuencias que ni siquiera son constituyentes (y por tanto no pueden ser categorías sintácticas) en otras categorías sintácticas, están bastante bien documentados. Por ejemplo, las conjunciones _that_ y _dass_ del inglés y el alemán, respectivamente, empezaron siendo simples demostrativos, como ya señaló Delbrück (en_ Vergleichende Syntax del Indogermanischen Sprachen_, no lo tengo a mano y no puedo darle la página exacta), el _to_ que aparece ante los infinitivos en inglés moderno empezó siendo una preposición que regía nombres verbales en dativo y ha acabado siendo para unos un verbo y para otros una categoría funcional (una 'inflexión'), el _not_ del inglés actual empezó siendo un indefinido negativo compuesto (_ne-a-wiht_ = 'not a bit'), y los auxiliares modales del inglés y el alemán empezaron siendo verbos 'principales' que regían nombres verbales (= infinitivos) en acusativo, pero, claro, ya no lo son. Y, en el caso del español, _ojalá_ empezó siendo un 'trozo' de cláusula que significaba 'quiera Alá' y hoy el DRAE dice que es una 'interjección', aunque no está claro por qué ha de legitimar una cláusula en subjuntivo. Etc. En español actual también tenemos algunas construcciones que resultan imposibles de analizar a menos que haya, o bien elipsis de contenidos que no forman constituyentes, o bien un 'reanálisis' de una secuencia (que puede formar un constituyente o no) como si perteneciera a una nueva categoría. Me refiero a casos 'sencillos' como el de _Tú como si nosotros no estuviéramos aquí_ y a otros no tan sencillos como _Tú como me llamo Luis que te presentas al examen_. En el primer caso, a primera vista ese _como si_ no tiene sentido, y sin él la subordinada en subjuntivo resulta inexplicable, pero podemos dárselo si decimos que se ha omitido un verbo (por ejemplo: _haz_, _compórtate_). En cambio en el segundo ejemplo no basta con 'recuperar' un verbo. Habría que suponer que ese _como_ equivale a _es tan seguro como que_ entre el _tú_ y _me llamo Luis_, pero no hay ningún proceso léxico regular que permita tales equivalencias. Y fíjese en que tampoco podemos decir que _como me llamo Luis que_ es un 'parentético', porque no hay comas. En esos casos, la necesidad que los hablantes sienten de entender la estructura de lo que dicen puede llevarles a 'reanalizar' contenidos idiomáticos como si fueran adverbios (el 'cajón de sastre' que acoge a todas las expresiones que no se sabe qué son) o como 'verbos de habla'  sui generis. Por ejemplo, ahí _como me llamo Luis_ podría llegar a ser equivalente al verbo _te aseguro, te garantizo_, etc. Fíjese en que si alguien dice _Como me llamo Luis que te presentas al examen_, la cláusula _que te presentas al examen_ parece no tener ningún verbo 'de habla' que la rija y la legitime, y sin embargo el resultado es una oración independiente. ¿Cómo puede ser tal cosa? Es en casos como esos en los que a veces resulta conveniente como hipótesis la de un 'reanálisis' (en curso o ya consolidado). Pues bien, quizá el _Que_ de _¡Que llegas tarde!_ o _¿Que no puedes?_ esté en curso de gramaticalización, pero de eso a asegurarlo hay un gran trecho. Siempre que sea posible explicar los hechos sin recurrir a operaciones tan potentes y 'salvajes' como la gramaticalización de secuencias que ni siquiera son categorías, es preferible no hablar de gramaticalización y arreglarse recurriendo a la elipsis u otros mecanismos bien establecidos y disciplinados.

S.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, Sibutlasi, por su interesante explicación.

Parece, que no somos los únicos que tengan problemas con este clase de _Que_ españoles. 
En el foro *Solo Español* he encontrado un hilo de tema semejante.





Birke said:


> ¿No?
> 
> Son lentejas. Que quieres, las comes; que no, las dejas.





Gabriel said:


> Empiezo a sospechar que este "que... que" debe derivar de lo siguiente:
> 
> Lo que tu ves son lentejas. ¿(Dices) Que las quieres? Las comes. ¿(Dices) Que no (las quieres)? Las dejas.
> 
> Sacamos las palabras omitibles (entre paréntesis), reemplazamos los signos de interrogación por comas, y ¡voilá!
> 
> Que las quiere, las comes. Que no, las dejas.



Un saludo


----------

